# service engine soon light and trouble code p1153



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

says fuel air metering.
2000 silverado



anyone have a idea what is wrong?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;553819 said:


> says fuel air metering.
> 2000 silverado
> 
> anyone have a idea what is wrong?


Sounds expensive. LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just don't put and Dish soap in there ,it will bubble all over the place!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.gearchatter.com/viewtopic9120.php?start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

P1153 Bank 2 Fuel control shifted lean. MM6LP - Throttle stop learning. Malfunction


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Bri, is the P1153 the _ONLY_ code your gettting?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

B&B;553831 said:


> Bri, is the P1153 the _ONLY_ code your gettting?


yep. only code

put in super unleaded and some gas treatment. ran it through a couple cycles. still on.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

bribrius;553819 said:


> says fuel air metering.
> 2000 silverado
> 
> anyone have a idea what is wrong?


When my wife's Audi pulled a code that said "fuel air metering" it meant that an O2 sensor had popped. $400 later the problem was fixed...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Camden;553836 said:


> When my wife's Audi pulled a code that said "fuel air metering" it meant that an O2 sensor had popped. $400 later the problem was fixed...


400 is a big ouch...


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I would clear the code out and see if it comes back. I never do anything the first time a code pops up and my truck or car is running OK. I always see if the code comes back or you might get a different code that might help you trouble shot the problem.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

bike5200;553857 said:


> I would clear the code out and see if it comes back. I never do anything the first time a code pops up and my truck or car is running OK. I always see if the code comes back or you might get a different code that might help you trouble shot the problem.


cleared.
it came back after running it a half hour doing errands. 
thanks guys. i think the o2 sensor is the spark plug looking thing in the exhaust pipe with the wires coming out of it am i right? just unscrews with a wrench im guessing? or is there more to it? more than one sensor? this ones toward the front of the truck but still accessible from underneath.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Really only three things that will cause ONLY ONE BANK to show a lean condition..

1) Defective O2 sensor on the respective bank.
2) Exhaust leak ahead of the sensor (on the bank thats showing a lean condition)
3) Intake leak (again on the bank thats showing lean condition)

A poor batch of gas wont set a _single bank _code (P1153). It will set both banks, P1153/P1154.

Yes Bri the O2 sensor is that "spark plug" looking thing. Your truck _should_ have four of them, two in each pipe with one before, and one after the converters. If you want to throw some parts at it you want the sensor closest to the manifold in the passenger side pipe (bank 2).


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Bri, I would def. do the one B&B said. That was the dead one in my 2500. Seems like that is always the first one to go for some reason


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

all fixed. no more light. it was the o2 sensor. thanks for the help guys.


----------

